
Generic Rest API Services Using Akka-Http - based2
http://reactore.com/generic-rest-api-services-using-akka-http/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/58lo83/generic_rest_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/58lo83/generic_rest_api_services_using_akkahttp/)

